# what size generator do I need



## UnionJackets (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a tea urn that needs uses 2.2KW to boil and 150w to keep hot but I need to know what size generator i need to run this. Please Help


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Any generator that will deliver 2.5 Kw or more, maybe up to 3Kw at the voltage (240Vac?)

Welcome to TSF, by the way :wave:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure you mean a generator ? Maybe you are talking about an inverter, DC to AC.

BG


----------



## UnionJackets (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes it is a generator I need because I will be using it on markets. thanks


----------



## UnionJackets (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks DonaldG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Just a 'By the way' - Have you checked out the market you're pitching at? Very often, markets have mains-power supplied for stall-holders. 

They're often disguised as 'No-Parking bollards' or, in my local market, a lockable separate panel on the street-lights - They have 1 or 2 13-amp 3-pin sockets.


----------

